# Pretty Ponies! Plus a few color questions!



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

So, I used to run a wild horse RPG back in the day and based on that I've always had an idea to write a book series or something like that. Decided to get a jump start on the pretty horsey characters tonight and decided to reminisce and go back on my old photo bucket accounts...so get ready for a few (ok probably more than that) of my favorites and then a few I have questions on. Keep in mind I own none of them but I certainly wish I did!









This one is stunning! 









Do you all think this one carries splash? I can't remember if I found him/her on a QH site or a Paint site. 









Medicine Hat?









I adore this one!









Also a medicine hat? Another of my absolute favorites. 

Anyone recognize any of these horses from real life and know where I can find them website wise?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Are you wanting to know what their colors and patterns are or just if anyone knows the names of the horses?


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Both


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Disclaimer: I am by no means a professional. There are my personal thoughts and, as I like to say, should be taken with a SHAKER of salt.

First guy: black with, I'm guessing, frame and sabino.
Second: palomino (obviously) - I may second splash.
Third: bay/brown(?). I don't consider myself educated enough to hazard a guess as to the gene/combination of genes involved here.
Fourth: buckskin frame
Fifth: black - I really want to say splash, tobiano, frame...but again, I'm not that good.

If someone with better color knowledge comes along and says I'm even decently close, I would be very happy (NDAppy, Chiilaa, Lesli, and Poseidon would be my first four go-to people).


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

#1 -The first one is a black frame/splash/sabino. Frame is causing the horizontal white on the neck and belly. Splash is causing the socks. One of those two is causing the blue eye(s). Sabino is causing the jaggednes and that piece of color coming up to cover the eye.

#2 -Palomino frame/splash. Frame is causing some of the face white, particularly the wide upper half and then the one solid leg. Splash is causing the leg white and the lower part of the face. I doubt sabino, especially with not even a hint of eyeliner on that one eye.

#3 - Chestnut, maaaybe bay. I can't tell from the picture (and my contacts are very dry right now) and the forelock appears to be mostly white. Not medicine hat because of how it comes down over the eyes. Definitely splash, most likely homozygous. I wouldn't guess on anything else without knowing parents' colors.

#4 - Buckskin frame and probably sabino. Typically, splash would cause such a bottom-heavy blaze like that, but I'm not entirely convinced about it because splash likes to put up a fight with frame for white on the legs.

#5 - Black. This one is a medicine hat. Sabino, splash, and probably frame. Sabino is causing the eyeliner on that eye. Splash is causing so much lower body white. I would like another picture of its other side before guessing tobiano in there because the chest black could either be tobiano or frame, same with the tail. Typically, tobiano would want the top half of the tail white, but not always.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks! One more: 










Would he be considered a liver chestnut or just a brown? I've always wondered about this handsome guy. If I remember correctly he's either a Paso Fino or an Andalusian. I lean more towards the second one but I found his picture back in 2005 so I may be wrong.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Chestnut. You can see the red tint to his coat and especially his mane and tail. A brown would have a black mane and tail. Another dead giveaway for a chestnut is the lightness around the coronary band. Chestnuts/sorrels' legs get lighter as they go down, where as a bay or brown would get darker because the black is restricted to be there.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks again! I was leaning towards chestnut for that guy. Going back through all these old photos was bringing back so many memories today. I may have a few more questions as I progress through my story writing but I'll try to stick to this thread.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

WyndellaRose said:


> Thanks! One more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried finding this one, but couldn't find a definitive source. I saw lots of references to him being Peruvian Paso, which led me to this other horse who is _nearly_ identical  (not linking images directly since it's clearly a pro photographer)

Bob Langrish Equestrian Photographer: Images


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Ah! Peruvian Paso sounds right! Thanks. That other horse in those pictures is very handsome too!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Did that chestnut stallion have a brand on his left shoulder? Circle JP? If so he'd be an MFT named Davy Crockett. K bar K Missouri Fox Trotters and Custom Western Jewelry


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Except Davy Crockett has two hind socks and the other stallion only has one....


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Nope, no brand on him that I can see.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd really really really like to locate the buckskin overo and the chestnut if possible.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

doubleopi said:


> Except Davy Crockett has two hind socks and the other stallion only has one....


 
Oops  :lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I tried to look up the buckskin based on the photographer tag in the photo, but found nothing remotely related.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

So did I, Poseidon! Irritated me. I've been drooling over him/her (I'm 95% positive it was a stallion) since I was a freshman in college...and I graduated 5 years ago!


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

WyndellaRose said:


> Medicine Hat?


Any idea where you got that picture? I might know that horse. The resemblance in uncanny.

ETA: Its not her, I just found the horse on the internet. Her sale picture almost matches my friend's sale picture of her horse. Tree and everything. O_O


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She was on the site ponycity many years ago. I adore her face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

WyndellaRose said:


> She was on the site ponycity many years ago. I adore her face.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's also where I've seen the buckskin overo listed for sale but that was years ago.

EDIT
Actually, he's on their "sold horses" page. Only name listed is Bucky and he's a gelding.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Isn't it a shame he's a gelding?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

